# مجالات عمل مهندس الميكاترونيكس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## دطجكحم (30 يونيو 2007)

ماهي مجالات عمل مهندس الميكاترونيكس في السعودية...................


----------



## دطجكحم (2 يوليو 2007)

شكلها مالها مستقبل:68:


----------



## ICE MAN (3 يوليو 2007)

مجالات العمل في السعودية الله اعلم بها ولكن اعتقد
ان هناك مجالات كثيرة منها
1- صيانة الاجهزة الاوتوماتيكية 
2-صيانة الاجهزة الطبية
3-المصانع 
4-مصانع اليوريا مثلا والصناعات البترولية
5-المطارات
6-وزارة الدفاع او الداخلية
7-المجال التعليمي
8-وزارة التنمية او الاشغال


----------



## دطجكحم (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/علي حسن (9 يوليو 2007)

بالاضافة للي حكاه الأخ أيس مان بحب أضيف مجال مهم جدا برضو بيطلبو فيه الميكاترونكس وبكثرة وهو مجال صناعة التكييف والتبريد من شيلرز وباكيجز وايرهاندلينج يونيت كتير مهم تخصص ميكاترونيك بهدا المجال وبيشتغل سواء في قسم الهندسة للتصميم ووضع مواصفات المكنات التي ستصنع أو قسم دعم المبيعات لاختيار مواصفات المكونات الي ستوضع داخل المكنة وحساب الاحمال والسعات أو في قسم المبيعات نفسه أو في قسم الانتاج داخل المصنع وربنا يوفقك م علي حسن


----------

